# Ankona SUV 17 build



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like a killer skiff.  Maybe gonna give Rory a run for the baddest SUV out there?  Post some pics when u can.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds good to me!
Whatcha gonna do with that Yami?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

I would go with whisper gray on the non-skid and deck instead of white because of the glare.

Powder coating in flat black as it will not show as many scratches.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Contrats on the build. Mel and Rory do nice work. I have a new Copperhead I picked up in late Dec. My hull is black also and the deck is Matterhorn white. I was tempted to go with the whisper gray. I saw it on PIB and TBN's skiff.Looked nice, but I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> I would go with whisper gray on the non-skid and deck instead of white because of the glare.
> 
> Powder coating in flat black as it will not show as many scratches.


Thanks for the feedback.  This is the reason for the color scheme:










Flat powder coat too.  I think it will look good.  Mel matched the white to the roof but I have forgotten what that was.  It's definitely not a bright white.

She'll probably have a pink and purple skiff in a couple years too.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> Whatcha gonna do with that Yami?


Spare? I've always wanted to build a power Hobie cat! Hmm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

Also that Tohatsu needs to be painted as well!


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> Also that Tohatsu needs to be painted as well!


But, but, it's so pretty.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Man sounds like a sick skiff!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Gonna look sweet! The Matterhorn decks are nice. I have whisper gray nonskid on Matterhorn decks. Theres a slight difference. It won't really make a difference in glare.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

that matterhorn white is a nice color!


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Talked to Mel today. Has anyone wet tested his new tunnel hull, the Cayenne? I may be driving to the east coast next week.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Talked to Mel today.  Has anyone wet tested his new tunnel hull, the Cayenne?  I may be driving to the east coast next week.


Yep, last Friday. Rode awesome. Had 3 guys in there all over 230lb and went up on a plane with a 30hp hatsu in about a boat length. Killer boat.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

any pics of the cayenne? is this just a tunnel version of an SUV or copperhead? or different hull entirely?


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

the new cayenne is a tottally different hull than the suv or copperhead. Its in a world of its own. be on the look out for something els from Ankona too.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's a pic at the ramp.  Sweet looking skiff.  Don't want to steal any thunder from Mel, I'm sure he will post it up soon.  He has some pics on Facebook (I don't do FB had a coworker look it up).


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

it will be in the next Florida Sports Fishing.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> any pics of the cayenne? is this just a tunnel version of an SUV or copperhead? or different hull entirely?


Different hull entirely. I have pics. But not sure if they can be shared on a website. Lol


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

they will be out of the bag soon enough im sure lol


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We put an announcement in the Commercial Section with some pics and details last week....


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

SUV it is. I considered both and while the Cayenne has some very nice features, the SUV fits my simple, light, skinny needs. I don't have far to go to get to my routine spots and don't need the additional features of the Cayenne.

Mel said the build should start this week and be done in a couple weeks. I'll post pics and performance #'s as I get them.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Picked it up today.  I'll rig it next week and will post pictures of the progress.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

With that snorkel you could take that truck fishing. LOL

All joking aside, Sweet looking skiff wildside

Good luck with the rigging

;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good! 

Now you matched the skiff to your FJ and yet you did not bling out the trailer? I know your skiff is going to be on a lift.......maybe power coat the trailer and rims BLACK. :


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Jealous.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. I thought about rattle canning the trailer black. It will mostly sit in the garage with anything but a boat sitting on it. Regardless, it could admittedly use some dressing up.

I need to find a good mid-size AGM battery. Has anyone done the research? I like the DieHard Platinum Marine batteries but might look at some of the smaller "Jazzy Scooter" batteries at Batts Plus. Any input?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Mel put in a small AMG Dekka brand in my skiff. I'm only running led nav. lights, led cockpit lights and bilge. Motor charges the battery. Nice and small.

Figure out what acc. you will be installing and their amp etc..........and then PM "Brett" if your math is not good. ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

wow that didn't take long at all!! congrats on the boat


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

optima makes a battery called a "Honda Battery" its a gel cell yellow top. you can probly get it in a blue top but yellow top works just fine. it will power your skiff just fine... if i remember you just had navlights ran right? Either way Dekka will work fine. Any marine battery will work for your simple application. If you go with a radio and gps and stuff i would get nothing but a gel cell marine battery.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

My battery needs are pretty simple. Electric start (with pull backup), jack plate, LED nav lights and the Fusion iPod radio. I am thinking a smaller marine AGM battery, maybe a group 34 Diehard Platinum or a non-marine deep cycle AGM electric wheelchair battery. I was hoping someone could suggest something in this class of battery and a good source. I'll check it out and see if there are any good options.

I don't need high CCA's but do want longer AH. I will probably keep the batt in the bow so weight isn't critical if 50 lbs or less. We'll see.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Sick rig!
Black is where its at!


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you seen the brute force hc 44 that's what I'm running in my copperhead for starting and have two for my tm and haven't had them go dead yet fished for three days with no recharge on tm battery's and still had more left


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Started rigging and moved her to the lift out back.  The guy who bought my Sundance skiff ended up wanting the trailer so a new float on is on order from Mel.

I'll put in rigging details and pics once I finish it all but for now a few teaser pics on the lift.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet looking skiff!!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

That skiff looks great. Really dig the colors too.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

The rigging is coming along nicely.  I enjoy this type of stuff and really like to incorporate my own ideas.  I put a PWC type battery in the console with a 40 amp breaker and switch.  Then wired everything from there.  Not done yet but getting close.

Switches and relocated kill switch to the console, bottom contura switch is mom/off/mom for the jackplate.










Racor filter and jackplate relay location:










Homebrew $15 tiller arm extension made from a fiberglass shovel handle and pvc.










Here we go, parked off the beach near Big Carlos Pass.










I still have a fusion radio to install, batt charger and I am going to try my hand at setting up a Rex Marine billet shifter on the console.  It should be here this week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks Awesome! What speeds are you getting?


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks. I hit 32 without trying during my only solo run but haven't done any speed runs. I had my kids on board the other times I went out.

I also have a tiny tach to install on the console and will wait to get that wired up to really try to push it and dial in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

32mph? :

You need a tiller extension black powder coated from "Strongarm Products"!

You also need to order a S.S. Power Tech 3 blade cupped prop to maximize that jack plate with pitch depending on your RPM's.

It's not like you need to go to a ramp and test the skiff! ;D


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Your tiller extension looks fine to me.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow that looks good... I LOVE the black hull but I'm worried it scarring up...Anyone have any insight on this??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

> wow that looks good... I LOVE the black hull but I'm worried it scarring up...Anyone have any insight on this??


I have had a few and they look awesome, but are a lot more to maintain. Like having a black car or truck.

I did not notice that scraps etc.......showed up more then any darker colored hull.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

with "a little maintenance" do you mean with waxing, cleaning etc??? I was worried about chips and stuff. If a darker color retains it's color (without white flecks) than sign me up!!!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

> with "a little maintenance" do you mean with waxing, cleaning etc??? I was worried about chips and stuff. If a darker color retains it's color (without white flecks) than sign me up!!!! ;D



Waxing/Cleaning etc........


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Great skifff!  Can you tell me what the overall length from the top of the Jackplate to the lowest point on the side arm is?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> wow that looks good... I LOVE the black hull but I'm worried it scarring up...Anyone have any insight on this??


I'm on black boat number two myself, and wouldn't go any other color. I love it. As for scarring, its just as any other color. A scratch is a scratch. Take care of the boat and you'll be fine. Sure, the scratches turn white. But just have them repaired once a year. 
But then again, I do paint boats for a living. So it may not seem like a big deal to me. 


That tiller extension needs to go black to match the rest of the metal! Lol

Can't go wrong with a powder coated Strongarm products tiller extension as stated above.


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, it's been a while since I updated this.   My SUV is great for me.  I fish in my own backyard so I seldom run it very hard and have not played around with props much but I have pretty much everything else dialed in.  Here are some updates.

First, the shifter is probably the bet thing I could have done for this engine setup.  



















http://youtube.com/watch?v=i8avbOvmYbE

I also added a fusion head unit with the remote you see on the front of the console with JL 7's.  The key switch works for the starter and the kill switch is right next to it.  To the left of that are the lights and the bottom rocker is the jack plate.  The front nav light is a retractable LED.



















That's my fishing buddy in the background.

With the plate down the cav plate is 1" above the keel line.  Plate up is over 5" up.  I can run about 2-3" up without blowing out and plan to order a cupped prop to run a bit higher.




























I have a new Strongarm tiller ext and push pole brackets on the way.  I finally bought a decent push pole so splurged for real brackets.  I also have a 5" Lowrance to install for Christmas.

This is the perfect boat for my needs where i mostly idle to the flats and pole or drift from there.  I enjoy every second on it.


----------



## FlatCat (Aug 18, 2007)

Who manufactures the shift unit?


----------



## runyowell (Oct 5, 2011)

> Who manufactures the shift unit?


It's a Rex Marine Billet shifter.  I ordered it directly from the manufacturer.

http://shopping.rexmar.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=shiftersrexbil

I bought the 3 position, without neutral switch version so it wouldn't accidentally get knocked into or out of gear but the engine itself has a positive shifter and I could have gotten the cheaper no detent version if I wanted.  The engine I have also has the neutral switch built in.  The cable is teleflex which you can order from them or get anywhere really and cable ends I used were a hodge podge of:

http://shopping.rexmar.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=cables

I had to alter the engine cable clamp significantly to work with an existing bolt but the cable ends were easy.  I'll take more detailed pictures later and post them.  It is a great setup for this engine on a jackplate since the shifter is so far back under the platform.

I like tinkering so this was a fun little project for a solution to a problem that doesn't really exist but turned out to be incredibly useful since I keep my boat on a lift and need to navigate in pretty tight quarters.


----------

